# Sausage needs a new home



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sausage needs a home! | London, East London | Pets4Homes
Argh, I really should not click on these links!
This boy is local to me and I would be willing to offer transport if anyone can offer him a home.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Boy looks full of character. That face:001_wub:
Hope someone on here would like to give him a home.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know what the picture shows, but he sounds like a colourpoint. Does he look like any particular breed? If so, pedigree rescue might be able to help.


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

He looks like a moggy to me. A very nice moggy who's picture I now wish I hadn't looked at because there is definitely no more room at this inn .


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my male will fight with him unfortunately, he looks lovely though  I'd be able to think of a better name than Sausage though


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carly87 said:


> I don't know what the picture shows, but he sounds like a colourpoint. Does he look like any particular breed? If so, pedigree rescue might be able to help.


he is undoubtedly a semi-long haired Justa, carly....but has a definite Van pattern coat and is very good looking.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Poor lamb. Hoping someone can do something for him.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

He looks gorgeous.

He would go nicely with your brood PP


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> He looks gorgeous.
> 
> He would go nicely with your brood PP


I thought that too:thumbsup:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> He would go nicely with your brood PP


No room at the inn.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I know I'm a pessimist but it always worries me a little when someone who isn't the cats owner looks to find it a new home. I always wonder exactly how long the cat has been hanging around and how much effort they have put into trying to find its real owners. I know in the ad they say that they have checked for a chip and asked neighbours but the cat could be from further afield, and a much loved pet. 

I know this person thinks that they have the cats best interests at heart but it just worries me. We have lots of people contacting us about rehoming a cat that doesn't belong to them and then turns out to have an owner.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

That is a good point Louise....maybe you could email them and suggest they try the paper collar trick?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Good idea  I'll let you know what I find out 

Edit: Email sent and I also suggested that if they do continue to seek a home that they ask for a nominal fee.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Gorgeous cat. I hope he finds a good home soon.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I haven't heard anything from the seller yet.....it really worries me that he's giving him away for free too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish I could, he's beautiful.


----------

